# Men’s camp out update with pics



## The Butt Man (Oct 14, 2018)

So this weekend, I put on a camp out for the men at my church and their sons. We had a good turnout of about 40 people ranging from 5 years old up to about 70 years old. We had perfect weather and of course a lot of good food. Below are some pictures from this weekend. I hope y’all enjoy 






This was my set up for the weekend. 





50 pounds of leg quarters on the smoker for supper Friday night. 





Bout ready to be placed on the hot grill for the finish touches. 









Some of the activities while waiting for the food. 





Chicken is now ready to enjoy. 





Digging in





Full bellies and heavy eyelids shooting the bull around a fire. 





While they chill by the fire, I put 6 butts on the smoker. These will be done in time for lunch on Saturday. 





Guess what we had for breakfast. 





Had to have some pancakes to go with all that pork. 





I had some competitions for the guys to do before lunch. Here they are seeing who is the quickest to get a 3” screw all the way into a piece of maple using a screwdriver. 










Lunch is served. 
Thanks for taking time to check this out. I know it’s a lot of pictures but we all had a good time and thought I would share.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2018)

That's awesome . Nice work .


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 14, 2018)

Food looks good and it looks like you had a fun time.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2018)

That looks like it was a fun weekend. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## kelbro (Oct 15, 2018)

Nothing like camping and meat cooked over fire for good fellowship.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks like a fun time!
And your food looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2018)

Great Pics!!
Looks like everybody had Fun & Certainly Ate Good!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 10, 2019)

MY MY MY, looks like ya'll(Texas slang) had a BLAST.

HT


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 11, 2019)

That’s awesome!  Love seeing this type of stuff!  All the food looks good!  
Those leg quarters you smoked...what was your choice of wood?  Sure looked good!!


----------

